

Adobe CS5 to be unveiled April 12th, 11am EDT - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/adobe-cs5-to-be-unveiled-april-12th-11am-edt-20100323/

======
headShrinker
I'm sure PS CS5 will be great. Illustrator and Dreamweaver CS4 are massive
failures. Unless Adobe strips out features and dramatically improves
performance... There is no hope. As of CS4 I have started migrating to other
applications for my development needs.

~~~
Qz
I'm considering going back to CS2 or CS3 if CS 5 doesn't do something magical.

~~~
redmage
Would content-aware fill be enough?
<http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2010/03/caf_in_ps.html>

That's so amazing my brain won't stop screaming "FAKE!". :)

